# Getting new chicks and Guinea keets too :D



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Going to put my order in for this years chicks and finally my Guinea keets !

Im getting :
3 Golden Laced Wyandottes
3 Silver Laced " "
3 Speckled Sussex
3 Rhode Island Reds
3 Cuckoo Marans
3 Black Sex Links
4 Guinea Keets 

So excited to get the Guinea Keets though ! Wanted them for a long time now.
I also want to get a couple Peacocks , but those will have to wait till we move.
Hopefully that will be in the cards real soon  Bigger barn , more room and more farms around , thats what we want soooo bad . Praying the stars align for us and it happens ray:ray:ray:

:stars::wahoo::clap::leap::stars:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay!!! Guineas are fun! We have some and they have such different personalities than the chickens!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Reds have always been my favorite! When I was a boy I had a chicken given to me that was an apartment pet, named hausenfefer (sp) it was a red and it would sit on my lap and chat away with me. I had other chickens but she was so social.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , they are really something . I love to watch them and listen to their calling "come back , come back , come back" lol.
I have been told they aren't the sharpest crayons in the box though , lol.
Not great mommas and if they get in the road , its curtains basically.
My friend had a few and one was tragically hit by car . The rest of them stood there staring at the one that was hit ! If it wasnt for her , they all would have been taken out ! Geez ! I can't wait till they 
come. I love the grey color the best


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Guineas are fun. I love watching them. And I don't mind their "chatter" either. LOL Peacocks are soooo expensive! And after having some and trying to raise some, I know why! They don't hatch out very many at a time.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , they are really something . I love to watch them and listen to their calling "come back , come back , come back" lol.
> I have been told they aren't the sharpest crayons in the box though , lol.
> Not great mommas and if they get in the road , its curtains basically.
> My friend had a few and one was tragically hit by car . The rest of them stood there staring at the one that was hit ! If it wasnt for her , they all would have been taken out ! Geez ! I can't wait till they
> come. I love the grey color the best


Yup, that's guineas for ya they just sorta stare at the dead ones body for awhile.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: They certainly are interesting birds , lol.
I have a couple of Red Comets now and one of them is my baby Chicky 
She will come when I call her and eat out of my hand. The first chickens we got I didn't have the time to hand tame or spend enough time that i would have liked to. So when these come , they will get PLENTY of one on one attention


----------

